# What makes a Damasko such an incredible watch?



## crash_x (May 23, 2007)

Hi all,

I keep seeing references to Damasko's and how they are such incredible watches and although I've read about them at a few watch dealer's sites, I am still wondering what makes a Damasko THE watch to have. I'm always in the market for a new watch and everyone here is so knowledgeable... so, please enlighten me!

Thanks!!

Andrew


----------



## David Allen (May 6, 2006)

Have you visited their web site? Very informative! I would venture to say that high demand for this brand can be greatly attributed to Damasko's fine workmanship quality, use of superoir materials in manufacture, precise adjustment of movements and, high consumer demand versus limited manufacturer supply.


----------



## crash_x (May 23, 2007)

Actually, I couldn't find their site!!


----------



## rb67 (Nov 8, 2006)

http://damasko.de/eng/index.html

On top of the points David already mentioned, the gaskets are Viton which are superior and there is a permanent lubrication cell for the crown and pushers. The case is hardened throughout so it is extremely resistant to scratching. I don't believe any other watch maker has a similar gasket and lubrication system.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I wouldn't go as far as call it incredible. It is a nice watch indeed though. The movement is very normal. The casing on the watch is what makes it different. The case hardening benefits have been noted on this forum ad nauseam. 

Even though the case makes it special, I would still purchase the watch on pure design. I really enjoy luminous dials and the DA 37 has been on my list for awhile. That being said, if Sinn made a all lume dial I wouldn't bother with the wait of a Damasko though. Another positive is the price point. You could never go wrong with a very fair priced watch! 

I have been on the wait list for sometime now and as the days go by it becomes more annoying. I have been on the brink of forgoing a Damasko and buying a Sinn, but have not broken quite yet. ;-) 

If waiting does not bother you, I would go for it! :-!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you read the reviews on the DC 56, DC 66, DA 36 here on our forums ?


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

rb67 said:


> On top of the points David already mentioned, the gaskets are Viton which are superior and there is a permanent lubrication cell for the crown and pushers. The case is hardened throughout so it is extremely resistant to scratching. I don't believe any other watch maker has a similar gasket and lubrication system.


Sinn uses much the same system (including Viton gaskets) too. ;-)

Plus you can get Argon, filling, the dry capsule, diapal movement, and bracelets.  And the watches are available. :-d

On the other hand, Sinn only has tegimented cases as opposed to the Damasko ice-hardened ones.

So, on balance, it isn't really the richness of the Damasko technologies that earn the company its place in the watch world, but the special steel, and the customer satisfaction among the owners.


----------



## NEG (Aug 11, 2006)

Crusader said:


> Sinn......And the watches are available. :-d
> 
> .......


Ah there's the rub, another reason Damsko are so sort after is you can't buy one for love-nor-money! More exclusive than a Rolie :-d


----------



## AdamR (Jan 12, 2010)

I knowthis thread is old, but it seems like a good place to ask: are Sinn watches as shock proof as Damaskos?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Most of the shock protection systems (Incabloc, Kif. Paraflex, Etachoc)are similar to each other. Shock protection has nothing to do with case hardening.

Incabloc SA


----------



## AdamR (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Mike.
Let me narrow down my question.
What I meant was, is Sinn or Damasko using a shock protection system that is better than the other? I know case hardening has nothing to do with shock protection, but since this thread seemed full of knowledgeable people, I thought I'd ask here.
But perhaps you already answered my question: when you say "most shock protection system are similar to each other", do you mean that they all offer an equivalent protection? And that one isn't really better than the other?
For example, I hear Ball watches have achieved pretty good shock protection...
If I'm asking too much let me know hehe, I'm just struggling to find specific info about a feature that is very important to me.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

AdamR said:


> T
> What I meant was, is Sinn or Damasko using a shock protection system that is better than the other?.


No.
Ball advertises a 7.500 G force shock resistance, to my knowledge they are using ETA movements (ETA 2836-2 for example), you can have a look on the ETA movement specifications at eta. These Mecaline movements come with Etachoc (Standard, Elabore) and Incabloc/Novodiac (Top, COSC).


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

rb67 said:


> Damasko - Uhrenmanufaktur - Regensburg/Barbing - Hersteller von mechanischen Armbanduhren.
> 
> On top of the points David already mentioned, the gaskets are Viton which are superior and there is a permanent lubrication cell for the crown and pushers. The case is hardened throughout so it is extremely resistant to scratching. I don't believe any other watch maker has a similar gasket and lubrication system.


Not sure about the lube system but plenty of watch companies other than Damasko are using Viton for gaskets. There is some argument about how much better they may be than standard gaskets.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

For the complete picture:

It is not only the use of Viton O rings - it is about the patented gasket system/lubrication cell.


----------

